# Don Francisco knocked me out!!!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

What a bomb from a new company! I am/was incredibly interested in the DF cigars and when I expressed my interest, Lew decided to kick my butt with a few tasters. Thanks a load. I'm gonna enjoy these after they rest for a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit on a great target!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Will this maddness ever end? Great hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome! great hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good target,Good hit


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

They were on your "lists". Never saw a baby kangaroo crossed with a bear before, had my curiousity up. lol

Enjoy!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

lew is pretty much becoming the next charles... so basically... we have charles squared now... lol


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

I know what:nerd:is but charles squared? That has me


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! What else can one say?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet hit, enjoy!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

man - Lew is everywhere. Kickin' butt and takes names.......


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Another great hit!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The DFs WILL be at our next herf so we can do a true "taste test" :biggrin:

Thanks, Lew


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

another excellent hit


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> The DFs WILL be at our next herf so we can do a true "taste test" :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks, Lew


Let me know when & where and who's running it. puhleeeez.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> lew is pretty much becoming the next charles... so basically... we have charles squared now... lol


Nooo, Charles is a square, I'm a straight shooter! lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. great hit


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Lew. Joey had it coming.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit with some great cigars!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

see if you can smoke them all in one day !! haha JK rad hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am noticing a trend with the DFC's. BTW nice hit.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

The "Don" is definately on the loose.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

He is a man on a mission!! Another great hit!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good on ya J.B, ya had it come'n!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like a good selection


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Smackdown!!!


----------

